# 2017 carolina skiff 218 dlv



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS CAROLINA SKIFF HAS LOTS OF OPTIONS , T TOP, GARMIN GPS, POWER POLE, JACK PLATE, CUP HOLDERS, POWERED WITH A SUZUKI DL150 MOTOR HAS UNDER 250 HOURS ON MOTOR, NICE CLEAN BOAT CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $33,825.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

